# We are looking for a Ragdoll Female as companion for our neutered Ragdoll boy



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

Charlie is a 3-4 yr old Ragdoll boy. We would like to rescue/adopt a friend for him.

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have you tried either the ragdoll breed clubs or ragsrescue. whereabouts do you live?


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

We've tried all of them; but no joy.

We live in Liverpool.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what about ragdoll rescue and rehome. they usually have ragdolls for rehoming, in fact i know that they have a beautiful red colourpoint boy looking for a home. does it have to be a girl all my boys get on?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like ernie the red colourpoint has been reserved but it is worth getting on the list and getting yourself homechecked in case any cat does comes in.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Rushden persian rescue have a raggie boy

RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeap Ice is one we saved at Animal Lifeline UK also Pauline at CATS FOR ADOPTION - Thorneywood Cat Rescue as a female raggie up for adoption. Also we just helped a young tortie bi colour female girlie into ragsrescue Cianne Jackson has her I hope that helps


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> what about ragdoll rescue and rehome. they usually have ragdolls for rehoming, in fact i know that they have a beautiful red colourpoint boy looking for a home. does it have to be a girl all my boys get on?


I was advised to go for a female because boys normally fight.


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> Rushden persian rescue have a raggie boy
> 
> RUSHDEN PERSIAN RESCUE


I was advised to go for a female, because boys can fight.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cheekychappiecharlie said:


> I was advised to go for a female because boys normally fight.


well i have had ragdolls for over 15 years now and out of 6 raggies only one was a female. to me if they are neutered which they will be and they are a typical ragdoll (temperment wise) then there shouldnt be any problem. maybe a little henpecking, but i never had trouble. the only one i had trouble with was an ex stud boy (that i fostered) but if they have always been neutered then i cant see a problem.
if you want details i will see what i can do. i know the lady who runs the organisation.
also kelly joy will help with animal lifeline. whichever way you will have to be homechecked


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> well i have had ragdolls for over 15 years now and out of 6 raggies only one was a female. to me if they are neutered which they will be and they are a typical ragdoll (temperment wise) then there shouldnt be any problem. maybe a little henpecking, but i never had trouble. the only one i had trouble with was an ex stud boy (that i fostered) but if they have always been neutered then i cant see a problem.
> if you want details i will see what i can do. i know the lady who runs the organisation.
> also kelly joy will help with animal lifeline. whichever way you will have to be homechecked


Many thanks for your reply.

Our Raggie boy, is about 3-4 yrs. When we rescued him, he came with no background at all. We believed that when we got him in Sept 2010 he was between 15-18 months old.

We didn't know much about the breed, but we believe that out Charlie was a stud boy who was neutered just before we got him in Sept 2010.

He has lots of character; very talkative, not one for sitting on your lap, but will purr for England, when he's in the mood.

We tried him last year, with a young Raggie female, last August; but it didn't work out. She went for Charlie; he was most upset, he just wanted to play with her.

Also, recently, Charlie has developed any annoying habit. On occasion, at least once a day, he has started standing in his litter tray and spraying. We're not sure why, but our youngest son is currently studying for his final uni exams. Maybe he can pick up his tension.

Any help, you can give would be most appreciated; with trying to fix us up.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Yeap Ice is one we saved at Animal Lifeline UK also Pauline at CATS FOR ADOPTION - Thorneywood Cat Rescue as a female raggie up for adoption. Also we just helped a young tortie bi colour female girlie into ragsrescue Cianne Jackson has her I hope that helps


Just in case you missed my post I have already posted up of two female raggies I know of in rescue
With the tray spraying thing have you tried a high sided tray? I cut out a bit at the front of a large high sided plastic storage boxes for my raggies as mine are far to big to get in most litter trays on the market and one of mine used to spray upwards in the tray , it used to drive me potty but since having these large plastic storage boxes I haven't had the problem, I think its because they are large enough for them to turn around in as well, so well worth considering doing that if you haven't already


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Just in case you missed my post I have already posted up of two female raggies I know of in rescue
> With the tray spraying thing have you tried a high sided tray? I cut out a bit at the front of a large high sided plastic storage boxes for my raggies as mine are far to big to get in most litter trays on the market and one of mine used to spray upwards in the tray , it used to drive me potty but since having these large plastic storage boxes I haven't had the problem, I think its because they are large enough for them to turn around in as well, so well worth considering doing that if you haven't already


I've contacted the two people you recommended.

We've just invested in a larger tray, with a higher side; but we may need an enclosed versions, or one with sides like the Berlin Wall.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck, I know the one that went to the ragdoll re home group will not be ready for some time yet, but if your willing to wait and you pass your home check, I think you will agree she will be well worth the wait. I will be jealous if you do adopt her as I have wanted a tortie bi colour raggie for ages now but my oh says no more


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

There's also a boy at St Francis rescue in Wakefield.

St Francis Persian Rescue

I think it is more down to individuals than sexes. I have 5 boys and 1 girl now and they all get on.

Previously though I had two boys and five girls and one of the boys hated all the others. He had to be homed as an only cat eventually as he was such a bully


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> There's also a boy at St Francis rescue in Wakefield.
> 
> St Francis Persian Rescue
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this. Unfortunately, he must be the only cat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

a couple of years ago i took on a male raggie that came from a friend who used to let him out. although he is a big boy the neighbourhood cats would bully him, so when he came to stay with me while the owners went on holiday he absolutely loved it. when he went home he so missed them so the owners asked me if i wanted him. although he sometimes has a disagreement with one of my wegies, he is alot happier since i have had him.
i dont know who told you that male raggies will fight, as becuase of their temperement they have an awful trouble 'fighting', its more like two sissies fighting lol


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> a couple of years ago i took on a male raggie that came from a friend who used to let him out. although he is a big boy the neighbourhood cats would bully him, so when he came to stay with me while the owners went on holiday he absolutely loved it. when he went home he so missed them so the owners asked me if i wanted him. although he sometimes has a disagreement with one of my wegies, he is alot happier since i have had him.
> i dont know who told you that male raggies will fight, as becuase of their temperement they have an awful trouble 'fighting', its more like two sissies fighting lol


Thanks for this. We're getting a lot of conflicting messages. Some people say, it's okay to mix two boys, others say that you must go for girl. Can't win!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well as i said before a typical ragdoll hasnt the temperement to fight. i might only be an owner but i have owned these cats for a long time. as you know from your boy how soppy they can be


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> well as i said before a typical ragdoll hasnt the temperement to fight. i might only be an owner but i have owned these cats for a long time. as you know from your boy how soppy they can be


Many thanks for your reply, Jenny.

Our boy has his mad moments, which I believe are typical of the breed. He might settle down with a boy; I suppose we'll never know unless we try.

When I saw him trying to interact with the young lady, we tried him with last August; it was heartbreaking, when she went for him. He just wanted to play with her.


----------



## Fluffyhuffy (Jan 24, 2011)

If he was originally a stud cat you may find problems with introducing a girl, even if she's spayed. If he has ever been active as a stud then he could try to do what comes naturally to him, even though he would only be going through the motions.
I have 10 raggies, 5 girls and 5 boys, all of the boys are neutered but 3 of the girls are entire as I am a breeder. The most problems I get are between the girls, the boys all get along with each other and only get ansty with the girls when they are calliing. There's nothing better than the sight of them all curled up together on the sofa or the bed!
I think the most important thing is to find a raggie with a good temperament of either sex which your boy is happy to share his home with.


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

Fluffyhuffy said:


> If he was originally a stud cat you may find problems with introducing a girl, even if she's spayed. If he has ever been active as a stud then he could try to do what comes naturally to him, even though he would only be going through the motions.
> I have 10 raggies, 5 girls and 5 boys, all of the boys are neutered but 3 of the girls are entire as I am a breeder. The most problems I get are between the girls, the boys all get along with each other and only get ansty with the girls when they are calliing. There's nothing better than the sight of them all curled up together on the sofa or the bed!
> I think the most important thing is to find a raggie with a good temperament of either sex which your boy is happy to share his home with.


Thank you for your post; most helpful.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree with fluffyhuffy and i know her cats and they do get on


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i agree with fluffyhuffy and i know her cats and they do get on


Many thanks for our reply.

I shall continue our search for a boy or a girl; someone who is well matched to our Raggie boy.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe try and rescue where you got him from if he came from a rescue, they will at least know him. whatever you do they will match a raggie to his/her and your environment and requirements


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> maybe try and rescue where you got him from if he came from a rescue, they will at least know him. whatever you do they will match a raggie to his/her and your environment and requirements


Hell will freeze over before that happens. Ths person gave him to us in a terrible state. It was only with the support of oters in the locality who got us through.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am sorry to hear this, but all i can suggest is that you put yourself down on the waiting list of the ragdoll rescue clubs and breeder clubs and wait for the right raggie to come along - male or female


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> i am sorry to hear this, but all i can suggest is that you put yourself down on the waiting list of the ragdoll rescue clubs and breeder clubs and wait for the right raggie to come along - male or female


we have our name down with the Ragoll-Rescue and Ragsrehome. Can you suggest anymore, please?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe trust the progressive ragdoll breed cat club, the british ragdoll cat club and the traditional ragdoll cat society


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> maybe trust the progressive ragdoll breed cat club, the british ragdoll cat club and the traditional ragdoll cat society


Thsnk you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

let us know how you get on and piccies when you get one


----------



## cheekychappiecharlie (Oct 2, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> let us know how you get on and piccies when you get one


They're may be some options; later in the month. I will keep you informed.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great look forward to hearing some news


----------

